# Digit.in Great Indian Laptop Survey



## Raaabo (Nov 16, 2017)

Hey all, 

Please take this survey and help us send brands the right message about what you guys want from the various brands.

*Take the Great Indian Laptop Survey now*

Please also share with friends and on social networks.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 16, 2017)

Raaabo said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Please take this survey and help us send brands the right message about what you guys want from the various brands.
> 
> ...


Done. Hope this gets us better laptops at sane prices in India (and not those laptops with low end crap "4GB" GPU being labelled as "gaming laptops" listed above 40k)


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 16, 2017)

Not likely but if this get us even 3+ years warranty at reasonable rates(aka under 1k) for these "gaming laptops"/40k+ laptops then I would consider it a success.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 16, 2017)

As white star put it, there's never a bad product..there can be a bad price though.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 16, 2017)

Laptops in India will never get the same config at same price as those in US simply because of high import duties which are unlikely to be reduced any time in near future.At least they can give us extended warranties for longer duration to offset the inflated price we pay.


----------



## meetdilip (Nov 16, 2017)

The main revenue for laptops are spares. I got my keyboard replace for 3.5 k. I mean, it's not made of gold after all.


----------



## Flash (Nov 17, 2017)

Done. Is this for a cover story?


----------



## TheProfessor1987 (Nov 20, 2017)

Took the survey. I got many insights on how I make buying decisions. Build quality and warranty are at the top of my list.


----------



## Dr. House (Jun 19, 2018)

Laptop market is declining, people moved to iOS and Android platform more.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 19, 2018)

Dr. House said:


> Laptop market is declining, people moved to iOS and Android platform more.


Look at the date.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 9, 2018)

Just filled up the survey. Not sure if it matters anymore


----------



## Vyom (Jul 9, 2018)

thetechfreak said:


> Just filled up the survey. Not sure if it matters anymore


Lol. Of course it doesn't matter anymore. It was for a previous article in the magazine.
For any future article, I think digit staff will create a new survey.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 9, 2018)

Vyom said:


> It was for a previous article in the magazine.



Do you have a link for the article?


----------



## Vyom (Jul 9, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Do you have a link for the article?


I will have to look for it. Will do in home at night. Meanwhile if anyone else can find it, that would be great.

Edit: Most prolly it should be for December 2017 edition. Or Jan 2018.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 9, 2018)

Shouldn't this be locked now?


----------



## Anorion (Jul 9, 2018)

^yup, done


----------

